# Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?



## Steffe (29. April 2017)

Hi,

Mein Verein besetzt einmal im Jahr einen kleinen sehr schnell fließenden Fluss mit Bachforellen. Was führt zu mehr Erfolg? Spinner wobbler etc, Maden oder Teig? 

Zweite Frage: 1-3er Spinner bekomm ich aufgrund der Fliessgeschwindigkeit kaum runter. Heißt das ich kann Spinner vergessen?

Danke vorab
Steffen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Spinner mit Vorschaltblei sollte gehen.

Anfangs wirste mit kleinen Kunstködern sicher erfolgreich(er) sein, weil Du schnell Strecke absuchen kannst und die so finden. 

Je länger die drin sind, desto eher wirste mit immer feineren Naturködermontagen noch Erfolg haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Es gibt Spinner für Fließgewässer und da Bachforellen steigen, werden diese erfolgreich sein. Zudem führe den Spinner auf Forellen MIT der Strömung! Dann laufen Spinner sowieso tiefer.

Ich gehe mit etwas tiefer laufenden Wobblern an schnell fließende Strecken im Fluss, die Wobbler kannst du auch stehen lassen ohne dass diese auftreiben, was zum Biss verleite z.B. den Ugly Duckling 
https://uglyducklingwobbler.de/wobbler-shop/39-ugly-duckling-4-4-cm-floating-a-sinking.html

Viel Erfolg PETRI!


----------



## viktanna (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Nimm doch Strömungsspinner wie Mepps Agila LongCast. Mit 8g bei Gr. 2 kommt er bestimmt runter und wenn die Strömung immer noch zu dolle ist, kanst du leicht Stromaf einwerfen und den Spinner schrittweise absinken lassen, z.B. 1 sek erster Wurf 2 sek zweter Eurf usw. bis du die richtige Tiefe gefunten hast.

Oder so wie mein Kollege mir erzählt hat: Grundmontage mit Stab o. Birnenblei und ca 80 - 100 cm Vorfach, Tauwurm drauf und am Fuß der Rausche platzieren. 
Bei dieser Methode kannst du leider kein Fisch mehr frei lassen, den die Fische schlucken den Köder ziemlich tief.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

wenns frisch besetze sind, werden die eh alle Maß haben ;-)

Schnellfließender FoPu halt (ich hab nix dagegen, nicht falsch verstehen, so können mehr Angler auch mal da Forellen angeln)...


----------



## Steffe (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Danke Leute!


----------



## Fetter Angler (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Tauwurm mit leichter Bleigrundmontage und gleich Bleikopfspinner. Beides probieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



> Tauwurm mit leichter Bleigrundmontage



Auf diese Weise werden die letzten Nasen, Barben usw. im Fluss vernagelt ...
ich bin inzwischen ein Befürworter von Kunstköderstrecken in schnell fließenden Gewässern ...


----------



## Fetter Angler (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Auf diese Weise werden die letzten Nasen, Barben usw. im Fluss vernagelt ...
> ich bin inzwischen ein Befürworter von Kunstköderstrecken in schnell fließenden Gewässern ...



Wenn du danach gehst, dann darfst du gar nicht mehr mit Naturköder angeln. Finde ich Unsinn.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Hallo,

wenn Du mit den Spinner nicht runterkommst, mit der Nymphe klappt es eher (und ist auch sicher erfolgreicher). Wenn dort tatsächlich nur maßige Bachforellen "vorkommen", eben ein fließendes Forellenpuff, wie Thomas schreibt, kann man auch Naturköder einsetzen. Kommen auch kleinere Bachforellen vor, ist das für deren Bestand tödlich und zwar egal ob Wurm, Teig, Mais oder sonstnochwas.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Fetter Angler schrieb:


> Wenn du danach gehst, dann darfst du gar nicht mehr mit Naturköder angeln. Finde ich Unsinn.



... es geht um einen *schnellfließenden *Fluss,
da gibt es kaum Fische, die du gezielt mit Naturköder angeln willst, die es nicht auch i8n langsam fließenden Strecken gibt ...
in schnellfließenden Gwässern schlucken Fische den Naturköder meist so tief ein, dass ein Abhaken zum Zurücksetzen nicht möglich ist ... und das vernagelt den Bestand.

Es ist schön zu sehen, wie sich in der Isar nördlich von München, Nasen, Barben usw ... die kaum noch vorhanden waren ... seit Ausweisung von Kunstköderstrecken wieder sichtbar werden.
Ebenfalls hat der Huchen,  Bachforellennachwuchs und auch Äschen wieder eine Chance, denn diese können bei Fang mit Kunstköder wieder problemlos zurückgesetz werden ...

Es ist dazu nicht notwendig den ganzen Fluss zur Kunstköder strecke zu erklären, nur bestimmte Abschnitte, z.B. eben einen Abschnitt schnellfließend oder mit Kieslaichplätzen ...

bitte also differenziert sehen |wavey:


----------



## Steffe (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Wenn ich ein Blei belm Spinner vorschalte wo mache ich das? Direkt vor dem Spinner oder paar  cm dahinter auf dem Vorfach?


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Wenn, dann nimm ein Spiralblei oder ein Vorschaltblei, denn ein Klemmblei beschädigt ein feines Vorfach, welches du ja auf Forellen hast. Besonders in Strömung reißt dir das Vorfach zu schnell.
https://vf-angelsport.de/media/image/product/182189/lg/fladen-spiralblei-gruen-2er-packung.jpg
http://shop.marowil.ch/images/30-418$.jpg


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Das Thema "Spinnerbeschwerung" hatten wir grade vor ein paar Tagen irgendwo - darum auch nochmal hier:

Mini-Mono-Stück direkt ans Spinneröhr knoten, Bleischrote nahe am Öhr draufklemmen, fertig.

Deutlich unauffälliger als jegliche Vorschaltbleie und ratz-fatz montiert. Zudem ist das Gewicht dann "stufenlos" anpass- bzw. optimierbar - mit sehr leichten Schroten auch in Mini-Schritten bei sehr kleinen Spinnern.

Verhindert obendrein Schnurdrall, ist aber wie gesagt viel "eleganter" als jeder Vorschalt-Excenter. Funktioniert mit Spinnern jeder Größe.

Und ist sehr billig, da man Bleischrot und Mono ohnehin schon im Haus hat. Schont obendrein die Hauptschnur bzw. das Vorfach, da die Beschwerung dann nicht auf dieser angeklemmt ist.

Zudem müssten direkt auf die Schnur geklemmte Schrote bei Köderwechsel jedes Mal neu abgepopelt und wieder aufgeklemmt werden, um dem jeweiligen Spinner sein optimales Zusatzgewicht zu verpassen. 

Wobei ständiges Abpopeln und Wiederanklemmen die Hauptschnur bzw. das Vorfach zusätzlich schwächen würden. Insbesondere für Geflecht absolut tödlich, dass wird u. U. schon bei Erstanklemmung übelst beschädigt und reißt dann unter Zug fast sofort.

Bei "modularer" Direkt-Öhranknotung kann die Beschwerung jeweils am Spinner verbleiben, der Köder kann ganz normal gewechselt werden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Wenn es darum geht, viele Forellen zu angeln/verangeln, dann gibt es keinen besseren Köder als einen Wurm, den man an 'ner Wasserkugel/Pose/Korken langsam durchtreiben läßt.

Spinner müssen in kleinen Bächen nicht "runter", den pflückt die Edeltraut auch oben weg. 

Wie Toni schon sagte, mit der Strömung führen, wahlweise kleine, sinkende Wobbler. Kleine Blinker gehen auch. Eigentlich geht alles. Es ist in kleinen, besetzten Bächen sehr viel schwieriger, an den Forellen vorbei zu angeln als sie zu fangen. 
Das schafft jeder Blödmannsgehilfe.

edit: Lese ich grad erst, die Vorschaltbleimontage vom Pirschpaarhufer ist clever!#h


----------



## maaangler (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Da zitiere ich mal den fränkischen Fußball-Halbgott Lodda Maddäus: "Again what learned". Vielen Dank PirschHirsch, dass du den guten Tipp hier nochmal rein gestellt hast. Das werde ich mit Sicherheit genau so ausprobieren.
 Petri an alle wünscht

 der maaangler


----------



## Fetter Angler (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, viele Forellen zu angeln, dann gibt es keinen besseren Köder als einen Wurm


Mein Reden...endlich mal ein Realist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Fetter Angler schrieb:


> Mein Reden...endlich mal ein Realist.



Wenn du zitierst, dann bitte richtig!

Als Diskussionspartner für mich unglaubwürdig und disqualifiziert ...


----------



## Andal (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, viele Forellen zu angeln/verangeln, dann gibt es keinen besseren Köder als einen Wurm, den man an 'ner Wasserkugel/Pose/Korken langsam durchtreiben läßt.



Wenn man die falschen, weil viel zu kleinen Haken mit zu kurzen Hakenschenkeln und zu kleine Würmer nimmt, dann ja. Bei Aberdeenhaken (mit angedrückten Widerhaken) Gr. 0/1 und richtig großen Tauwürmern passiert den Forellen genauso viel, oder vielleicht sogar weniger, als mit Spinnern und Drillingen, die sauber das Maul zunageln.

Aber wenn ich so Sätze, wie "jährlicher Bachforellenbesatz..." lese, frage ich mich eh immer, warum sie für das Geld nicht gleich geräuchertes Forellenfilet kaufen und auf der JHV verteilen!?


----------



## Laichzeit (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Wäre gut zu wissen, was neben dem Jahresbesatz an Bachforellen sonst noch im Gewässer lebt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Andal schrieb:


> [...]  Spinnern und Drillingen, die sauber das Maul zunageln.



.. deswegen gehe ich an Strecken, an denen ich zurücksetzen muss und will, mit Wobblern oder Spinner mit Schoneinzelhaken ...
auch wenns kaum jemand glaubt, bevor es diese selbst verwendet, ich habe mit diesen auch nicht mehr Aussteiger als mit Widerhakendrillingen ...


----------



## Andal (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Das ist mir schon klar. Aber es gibt eben auch eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten schonender zu fischen. Nur wollen muss man sollen, oder so!


----------



## Fetter Angler (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn du zitierst, dann bitte richtig!
> 
> Als Diskussionspartner für mich unglaubwürdig und disqualifiziert ...



Achso,  nur Stimmung machen.. Spiel hier mal nicht theatralisch die eingeschnappte belehrende Leberwurst. Hier gibt es einige die mit Tauwurm die besten Erfolge haben, da kannst du noch so viele Romane schreiben.


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Steffe schrieb:


> Mein Verein besetzt einmal im Jahr einen kleinen sehr schnell fließenden Fluss mit Bachforellen. Was führt zu mehr Erfolg? Spinner wobbler etc, Maden oder Teig?



schnell fließender Fluss? Ganz klar Kunstköder.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anfangs wirste mit kleinen Kunstködern sicher erfolgreich(er) sein, weil Du schnell Strecke absuchen kannst und die so finden.
> 
> Je länger die drin sind, desto eher wirste mit immer feineren Naturködermontagen noch Erfolg haben.



allzu lange würde ich aber nicht warten. Denn beim fließenden FoPu gilt das gleiche wie beim FoPu am Vereinssee. Wer zu spät kommt... |supergri


----------



## Fetter Angler (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du mit den Spinner nicht runterkommst, mit der Nymphe klappt es eher (und ist auch sicher erfolgreicher). Wenn dort tatsächlich nur maßige Bachforellen "vorkommen", eben ein fließendes Forellenpuff, wie Thomas schreibt, kann man auch Naturköder einsetzen. Kommen auch kleinere Bachforellen vor, ist das für deren Bestand tödlich und zwar egal ob Wurm, Teig, Mais oder sonstnochwas.
> 
> ...


 Der beste Beitrag zum Thema. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Fetter Angler (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenns frisch besetze sind, werden die eh alle Maß haben



#6.....


----------



## bobbl (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Nimm Köderfische um die zwölf cm und zieh die so auf das Vorfach, dass die Hakenspitze auf Höhe der Rückenflosse rausschaut. Wenn es beißt, haust du sofort an. Hast viele Fehlbisse, aber der Haken sitzt vorne. Die Fische beißen nach einem Fehlbiss aus wieder.


----------



## west1 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Es geht mit Wurm auch ohne dass eine untermaßige Bafo verangelt wird!

Vor über 35 Jahren stand ich mal vor dem gleichen Problem, wie kann ich es vermeiden das die Forellen den Wurm schlucken. Ich hab mir dann eine simple Montage entwickelt und siehe da es gab danach so gut wie keine verangelte Forellen mehr, in den letzten 5 Jahren genau eine und die ging als gefangener Fisch mit heim und wurde verwertet.  Seit Internetzeiten weis ich das die Montage schon vorher von anderen  erfunden wurde. 
Heute nenne ich meine Montage Badenrig, bekannt ist sie als Splitshotrig und die Franzosen nenen es Peche au Tock

Angeln am Bach


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich so Sätze, wie "jährlicher Bachforellenbesatz..." lese, frage ich mich eh immer, warum sie für das Geld nicht gleich geräuchertes Forellenfilet kaufen und auf der JHV verteilen!?



Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum jährlich in Weihern Karpfen besetzt werden und keine geräucherten Karpfen-Filets verkauft werden.

Mein Verein besetzt auf 2 km Fließstrecke eines kleinen Flusses, der keinen natürlichen Forellenbestand hat, 2 Mal pro Jahr je ca. 100 Bachforellen. 80% der Forellen sind nach 2 Wochen rausgefangen und das macht den Mitgliedern einen Heidenspaß, das zu tun. Und darum geht's beim Angeln.


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Verein besetzt auf 2 km Fließstrecke eines kleinen Flusses, der keinen natürlichen Forellenbestand hat, 2 Mal pro Jahr je ca. 100 Bachforellen. 80% der Forellen sind nach 2 Wochen rausgefangen und das macht den Mitgliedern einen Heidenspaß, das zu tun. Und darum geht's beim Angeln.



Klar das sind dann diese Vereinsmeier, die Nachmittag besetzen und am gleichen Abend schon jeweils 5 in der Tasche haben, obwohl sie nur 2 dürften....alles Assis. Nur 2 Wochen Orgasmus im Jahr ist irgendwie uncool.


----------



## Case (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Verein besetzt auf 2 km Fließstrecke eines kleinen Flusses, der keinen natürlichen Forellenbestand hat, 2 Mal pro Jahr je ca. 100 Bachforellen. 80% der Forellen sind nach 2 Wochen rausgefangen und das macht den Mitgliedern einen Heidenspaß, das zu tun. Und darum geht's beim Angeln.



So sieht das aus. Das sind dumme, unerfahrene Forellen denen jetzt kein Futter mehr ins Becken gestreut wird. Die beißen auf alles. Und übers vernageln anderer Fische brauchst Dir auch keine großen Gedanken machen. Die Satzforellen sind schneller am Köder. Nach zwei Wochen ist die Party vorbei, die Anglerkaravane zieht weiter. Zum nächsten Besatz.

Case


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. April 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

@ maaangler:

No prob, gern geschehen!

Wenn Du Schnurdrall bei Spinnern fast komplett vermeiden, aber z. B. bei Gummi- oder Wobblerverwendung keinen (unnötigen) Wirbel im System haben willst, montiere so:

Verpasse Deinen Spinnern wie gesagt eine Beschwerung per Mini-Monostückchen und Bleischroten(en). 

Das bringt das Blech auf Tiefe und wirkt dem Drall parallel schon mal sehr gut entgegen.

Zusätzlich empfiehlt es sich aber, jedem Deiner Spinner am Öhr einen möglichst kleinen, aber hochwertigen bzw. gut drehenden Wirbel per Klein-Sprengring zu verpassen

--> der Sprengring mit dem Wirbel (ohne Karabiner, natürlich - denn der sitzt ja schon an Deinem Vorfach) befindet sich dann sozusagen vorne vor dem Knoten des beschwerten Mini-Monostückchens im Spinneröhr.

Spätestens dann hat es sich in 99 % aller Fälle ausgedrallt.

Dann einfach den Snap am Vorfach in den Wirbel einhängen und den Spinner ganz normal benutzen.

Wenn Du nun aber auf Wobbler oder Gummi (rotieren ja jeweils nicht, falls nicht irgendwie defekt) wechselst, fallen Beschwerung und Wirbel (--> verbleiben jeweils zusammen am Spinner) komplett weg

--> dann kannst Du Deinen Wobbler oder Gummiköder  "pur" fischen.

Denn insbesondere kleine Suspender etc. reagieren z. T. sehr empfindlich auf ein "Zuviel" an Kleinteilen.

So hast du Wirbel und Beschwerung nur im System, wenn Du sie wirklich brauchst. Während bei Wobblern und Gummi keine "Störfaktoren" vorhanden sind.

Einfach etwas damit rumprobieren, das ist kein Hexenwerk.

Und nun viel Spaß, das wird schon werden


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Andal schrieb:


> [...] mit Spinnern und Drillingen, die sauber das Maul zunageln.



was zu beweisen ist:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4662646&postcount=6732


----------



## Heilbutt (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Andal schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wenn ich so Sätze, wie "jährlicher Bachforellenbesatz..." lese, frage ich mich eh immer, warum sie für das Geld nicht gleich geräuchertes Forellenfilet kaufen und auf der JHV verteilen!?



Das ist nun mal so, weil es in vielen Teilen Deutschlands schon lange nicht mehr anders geht. Klar ist das "unromantisch", aber m. A. n. die beste Alternative, wenn jeder mal ein paar Forellen fangen will. Wir haben schon einiges anderes probiert, mit Brut, einjährige mit entsprechenden Gewässersperrungen. Kannst du alles vergessen. Zumindest dann, wenn es sich um einen großen Angelverein mit relativ wenig Salmonidenstrecke handelt.

Und sind wir doch ehrlich, wenn´s um die Kosten geht, lohnt sich die Angelei sowieso nicht!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Die Diskussion ist völlig sinnfrei. Im Verein läufts immer so ab, denn viele wollen einfach für ihr Geld auch entsprechend den Fisch fangen, denn es soll möglichst konstenneutral sein. 

Nimm nen Forellenzopf da kommst sicher runter. Alternativ würde ich es vielleicht auch mal mit nem Streamer probieren. Gerade in sehr schnell fließenden Gewässern sind Kukös oft den Natukös überlegen. Außerdem ist es wesentlich spannender und waidgerechter.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> was zu beweisen ist:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4662646&postcount=6732



Und ?

Den Spinner löse ich dir in 10 Sekunden ohne Zange und ohne jeglichen Schaden am Fisch.

Man braucht halt auch bissel geschick. |wavey:


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Wir wissen doch....die Mortalitäsrate ist bei Kunstködern niedriger als bei Naturködern, mit Widerhaken größer als ohne Widerhaken, bei kalten Wasser niedriger als bei warmen Wasser, wie lange ich den Fisch drille, wie lange ich ihn eventuell aus dem Wasser nehme und wo der Haken im Fisch sitzt. Zwischen Einzelhaken und Drillingen gibt es keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Was lässt sich wohl einfacher lösen, ein Drilling der mit allen drei Fluken gegriffen hat, oder ein großer Einzelhaken mit niedergedrücktem Widerhaken?


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was lässt sich wohl einfacher lösen, ein Drilling der mit allen drei Fluken gegriffen hat, oder ein großer Einzelhaken mit niedergedrücktem Widerhaken?



Siehst du, da spielt vermutlich der Faktor Zeit wieder eine Rolle. Meine Aussagen sind so etwa 1:1 Arlinghaus. Außerdem fische ich eh nur Fliege mit Schonhaken. Damals, als ich noch mit Spinner und Drilling mit Widerhaken unterwegs war, war es mir jedes mal ein Graus, die Dinger wieder zu lösen. Zander Jonny´s Geschick hin oder her.... Ich möchte lieber nicht wissen, wie viele Bafo´s damals im nachhinein über den Jordan gegangen sind...


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> . Ich möchte lieber nicht wissen, wie viele Bafo´s damals im nachhinein über den Jordan gegangen sind...




Hallo,

dazu braucht man nur mal so 2-3 Tage nach Ende der Forellenschonzeit ein Gewässer (Bach/kleinerFluss) abgehen, an dem auch der Spinner/Blinker/Wobbler mit Mehrfachhaken erlaubt ist, da sieht man aber etliche verendete untermaßige Forellen und mindestens nochmal soviel sind verendet, die man nicht sieht.
Ganz anders ist es an Gewässern, an welchen nur die Fliege oder der Spinner etc. mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken erlaubt ist, da sind verendete Forellen die Ausnahme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trout-Reload (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Klar das sind dann diese Vereinsmeier, die Nachmittag besetzen und am gleichen Abend schon jeweils 5 in der Tasche haben, obwohl sie nur 2 dürften....alles Assis. Nur 2 Wochen Orgasmus im Jahr ist irgendwie uncool.



OHA #d


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Na egal. Dieses Jahr wird´s eh nicht so viel mit Forellen. Man sagt, der böse schwarze Vogel war da....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Klar das sind dann diese Vereinsmeier, die Nachmittag besetzen und am gleichen Abend schon jeweils 5 in der Tasche haben, obwohl sie nur 2 dürften....alles Assis. Nur 2 Wochen Orgasmus im Jahr ist irgendwie uncool.



Wir besetzen 2 Wochen vor Freigabe des Gewässers. Das führt allerdings zu keinerlei "Erkenntnisgewinn" bei den Forellen.

Wenn von 200 Anglern nur 25% dem Forellenbach einen Besuch abstatten und jeder 3 Forellen pro Woche entnehmen darf, brauch es keinerlei Regelüberschreitung, um den Fluss in kurzer Zeit wieder faktisch forellenfrei zu angeln.

Wer Angeln unter den in Deutschalnd geltenden Rahmenbedingungen für die breite Masse anstrebt, muss sich in Ballungsgebieten mit der Realität abfinden, dass dies nur durch Besatz machbar ist. Die Alternative sind leere Gewässer und frustrierte Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

auch nach der Lektüre der Antworten bleibe ich weiter dabei bei der Ursprungsfrage, dass wohl Kunstköder am Anfang besser sind, und je länger die Fische im Fluss/Bach bleiben (können), Naturköder wohl immer erfolgreicher werden...


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir besetzen 2 Wochen vor Freigabe des Gewässers. Das führt allerdings zu keinerlei "Erkenntnisgewinn" bei den Forellen.



:q Das stimmt allerdings... Ich glaube hier wurde sogar 2x im Jahr besetzt. Dieses Jahr sind nur kleine Baf0´s zu sehen...so 10-25cm. Die größeren sind fast alle verschwunden. Kurioserweise viele Äschen. Wir wissen, dass der Kormoran eingeflogen ist (allerdings erst ziemlich spät). Die Theorie ist, dass sie die Forellen weggefressen haben und die Äschen zu dieser Zeit im flachen Wasser gelaicht haben, so dass der Kormoran keinen optimalen Zugriff hatte....weil Äschen gibt´s kurioserweise genug in allen Größen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch nach der Lektüre der Antworten bleibe ich weiter dabei bei der Ursprungsfrage, dass wohl Kunstköder am Anfang besser sind, und je länger die Fische im Fluss/Bach bleiben (können), Naturköder wohl immer erfolgreicher werden...



Sorry. Man schweift halt manchmal ab.... :m


----------



## hecht99 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Spinner der Größe 4 oder 5 mit der Strömung geführt bringt immer Erfolg und man kommt tiefer runter. Wenn das Wasser verblinkert ist fischen wir in Gewässern in denen viele kleine vorkommen nicht mit Wurm sondern mit Moderlieschen oder Döbeln von 5 bis 7 Zentimetern am Einfachhaken. Davor klemmst du je nach Situationen deine Bleischorte an und hast damit etliche Möglichkeiten.

 Zupfen mit oder gegen die Strömung, im Kehrwasser kreisen lassen, ablegen und in der Strömung wedeln lassen, mit wenig Blei treiben lassen...

 Mit dem Köfi kannst die maßigen Fische gut aussortieren und verangelst keine kleinen. Zuchtforellen fressen genauso gerne Kleinfisch wie der Wildwuchs auch!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch nach der Lektüre der Antworten bleibe ich weiter dabei bei der Ursprungsfrage, dass wohl Kunstköder am Anfang besser sind, und je länger die Fische im Fluss/Bach bleiben (können), Naturköder wohl immer erfolgreicher werden...



Naturköder ja, aber nicht immer Wurm. Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es ein Flüsschen, das jährlich mit Satzforellen besetzt wird, wo es jedoch aufgrund günstiger Umstände dazu kommt, dass ein Restbestand auswildert und es mittlerweile auch Nachwuchs gibt. Diese "Restforellen" haben oft Größen um die 45-50cm und sind sehr schwer zu fangen. Da geht auf Wurm gar nichts. Ein Bekannter von mir ist an diesem Gewässer der "Forellenkönig". Er beginnt erst mit dem Forellenangeln, wenn die frischen Satzforellen raus sind und fängt trotzdem jährlich um die 15 Fische, und zwar alle mit dem gleichen Köder: Moderlieschen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Bei uns war es so, die haben 4 Wochen vor Ende der Schonzeit besetzt, dann haben alle gefangen wie verrückt und 2 Wochen später war der Spuk vorbei. Gerade die älteren Angler hat man dann kaum noch gesehen. Einige haben weiterhin ihre Spinner immer und immer wieder durch Wasser gezogen, mit mäßigem Erfolg. Ich habe auch immer mal wieder mit Spinner geangelt, und auch immer mal wieder ein paar erwischt. Dann habe ich aber, gerade wenn ich einfach mal was für die räuchertonne wollte, einfach eine Pose mit kleinen köfi genommen und durch treiben lassen, das hat wunderbar funktioniert.Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das es meist schwer zugängliche Stellen waren wo es besonders gut lief, und wo man längere Strecken laufen musste. Im Klartext, durch die Bequemlichkeit vieler Angler im Verein habe ich das ganze Jahr wunderbar Forellen gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327392


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. deswegen gehe ich an Strecken, an denen ich zurücksetzen muss und will, mit Wobblern oder Spinner mit Schoneinzelhaken ...
> auch wenns kaum jemand glaubt, bevor es diese selbst verwendet, ich habe mit diesen auch nicht mehr Aussteiger als mit Widerhakendrillingen ...



also ich glaube das, geht mir ähnlich. Es hängen mehr Fische als am Drilling, es steigen ein paar mehr aus, unterm Strich kommen gleich viele raus


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Fetter Angler schrieb:


> Achso,  nur Stimmung machen.. Spiel hier mal nicht theatralisch die eingeschnappte belehrende Leberwurst. Hier gibt es einige die mit Tauwurm die besten Erfolge haben, da kannst du noch so viele Romane schreiben.



Das mit der Fängigkeit Tauwurm bestreitet ja auch niemand, oder täusche ich mich?
Falsch zitieren ist was für die Trumps und Erdogans dieser Zeit, aber hier im Board Teilnehmer per falschem Zitat anzuschießen finde ich unanständig.

Meine Meinung

TL
Hauke


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Das mit der Fängigkeit Tauwurm bestreitet ja auch niemand, oder täusche ich mich?
> Falsch zitieren ist was für die Trumps und Erdogans dieser Zeit, aber hier im Board Teilnehmer per falschem Zitat anzuschießen finde ich unanständig.
> 
> Meine Meinung
> ...



  #6


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Klar das sind dann diese Vereinsmeier, die Nachmittag besetzen und am gleichen Abend schon jeweils 5 in der Tasche haben, obwohl sie nur 2 dürften....alles Assis. Nur 2 Wochen Orgasmus im Jahr ist irgendwie uncool.



Also bei uns wird deutlich vor Ende und deutlich nach Anfang der Schonzeit besetzt - find ich gut.
Ob das so wahnsinnig viel nützt.... Wird die 14 Tage Überlebensquote evtl. von 20 auf 25% erhöhen. Ist allerdings auch ein richtig großes Gewässer. Das kann man beim besten Willen nicht flächendeckend befischen.


----------



## Lightman (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Zwischenfrage: Spinner Größe 3 umrüsten auf Einzelhaken. 

Welche nimmt man da am besten? Form? Größe? 

Danke


----------



## Krabat_11 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Guckst Du hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270001




Lightman schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: Spinner Größe 3 umrüsten auf Einzelhaken.
> 
> Welche nimmt man da am besten? Form? Größe?
> 
> Danke


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Kann sowieso nicht pauschal beantwortet werden - 3er-Spinner ist nicht gleich 3er-Spinner.

Das ist einfach nur ne Zahl, die hersteller- und modellabhängig allgemein genauso wenig aussagekräftig ist wie Hakengrößen.

Insofern: Konkretes Spinnermodell nennen, andernfalls ist keine gezielte Empfehlung möglich.


----------



## Fetter Angler (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Das mit der Fängigkeit Tauwurm bestreitet ja auch niemand, oder täusche ich mich?
> Falsch zitieren ist was für die Trumps und Erdogans dieser Zeit, aber hier im Board Teilnehmer per falschem Zitat anzuschießen finde ich unanständig.
> 
> Meine Meinung
> ...


Aha, Forenteilnehmer belehren wollen, aber politisch werden( Forenregeln?).Erinnert an den sprichwörtlichen Dieb, der haltet den Dieb ruft. Wer hier wen  "angeschossen" hat, auf Grundlage einer unnötigen Offtopic-Belehrung, kann jeder nachlesen. Angelt mit oder ohne Wurm und gut is....


----------



## Fetter Angler (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch nach der Lektüre der Antworten bleibe ich weiter dabei bei der Ursprungsfrage, dass wohl Kunstköder am Anfang besser sind, und je länger die Fische im Fluss/Bach bleiben (können), Naturköder wohl immer erfolgreicher werden...



#6 .............


----------



## Krabat_11 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*



Fetter Angler schrieb:


> Aha, Forenteilnehmer belehren wollen, aber politisch werden( Forenregeln?).Erinnert an den sprichwörtlichen Dieb, der haltet den Dieb ruft. Wer hier wen  "angeschossen" hat, auf Grundlage einer unnötigen Offtopic-Belehrung, kann jeder nachlesen. Angelt mit oder ohne Wurm und gut is....



Guter Mann:
Es ging mir lediglich um das von Dir gefälschte Zitat. Punkt.
Womit Du Deine Forellen fängst ist mit egal.


----------



## Pacifastacus (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Besetzte Bachforellen, Natur oder Kunstköder?*

Ich fange die Bachforellen an meinem Vereinsgewässer mit Naturköder an feiner Posenmontage in der Nähe von Steinpackungen oder Wurzeln, die in das Gewässer hineingewachsen sind. Mit Kunstköder habe ich bisher deutlich schlechtere Erfahrungen gesammelt, die Fische beißen aber sehr vorsichtig auf Würmer. Die maximale Posentragkratft, bei der sie noch beißen, schätze ich etwa auf 2-3 Gramm bei unbewegtem Köder.


----------

